# Galaxy CM-140 & Fast/Slow setting for REW



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

I have the Galaxy CM-140 on order. Can't wait to try it out with the new improved REW. Just wanted to verify ahead of time whether this SPL meter should be set to fast or slow with REW. I've seen posts say to set it to Fast where as if one is using the Radio Shack SPL meters, it is recommended to set the Radio Shack ones to slow. Why were there suggestions to set the Galaxy to fast? How does this improve things with respect to REW?


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

For the Radio Shack, this setting only affect the real-time display, not the measurements. Sounds logical because it's only there to help the user by slowing down the display of the real-time measurements.
I would say that it works the same for the Galaxy meter but you should try with both settings and see if you can detect differences... It's probably explained in the manual too :reading:


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

I just found a post by Sonnie here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/3959-first-galaxy-140-results.html#post30522 where he said to use the FAST setting on the Galaxy SPL in order to eliminate a low level warning in REW. Does anyone know what the FAST and SLOW setting does to the output of the Galaxy?


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

Bump


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Does anyone know what the FAST and SLOW setting does to the output of the Galaxy?


It's averaging on the meter readout to smooth jumpy fluctuations. It would have no effect on the line output information sent to REW.

brucek


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

brucek said:


> It's averaging on the meter readout to smooth jumpy fluctuations. It would have no effect on the line output information sent to REW.
> 
> brucek


But then why does Sonnie mention in this post: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/3959-first-galaxy-140-results.html#post30522 to use the FAST setting as opposed to using the Slow setting in order to eliminate the low signal level warning in REW?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... good question!

All I really remember is that I kept getting a low signal level warning when set to slow. I suppose the meter just could not keep up with the sweep. It probably still averages the reading, but it works faster and therefore can better keep up. :huh:


----------

